# DOC's make tooooo much $



## silverstreak (Dec 21, 2016)

I understand this is a business but looking into some of these DOCs and thier salary is mind-boggling ....this is supposed to be a youth sport based on development not a grown-up business based on wealth... do they really have to make 200k ?? Something seems awfully wrong about American soccer and face it are the programs really that Elite for some individuals to be making that kind of money??


----------



## timbuck (Dec 21, 2016)

Where should the money go?
$2k to play for a season. 
$700 per tournament x 5 tournaments. 
$250 for a uniform. 
$40 for a polo for dad. And $30 for a tank top for mom. 
$500 for a custom EZ Up 
$5 for parking. 
 Private training for $50 an hour. 
Camps for $300 for 10 hours. 
Hotel stays for tournaments with kickbacks to the hosting club.


----------



## silverstreak (Dec 21, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Where should the money go?
> $2k to play for a season.
> $700 per tournament x 5 tournaments.
> $250 for a uniform.
> ...


Right....who needs all that...lol.... but I noticed the strikers have $71,000 in uniform expense I thought parents bought their own uniforms last I checked...... and I doubt outfitting the coaches cost that much money half of them don't even wear Striker gear


----------



## Sped (Dec 21, 2016)

silverstreak said:


> I understand this is a business but looking into some of these DOCs and thier salary is mind-boggling ....this is supposed to be a youth sport based on development not a grown-up business based on wealth... do they really have to make 200k ?? Something seems awfully wrong about American soccer and face it are the programs really that Elite for some individuals to be making that kind of money??


Capitalism.  Get used to it.

Seriously, WTF do you care?  If your kid's happy at a club and you're ok paying the fee, that should be it.  If your kid's not happy at the club and/or your not happy paying the fee, leave.


----------



## Round (Dec 21, 2016)

Sped said:


> Capitalism.  Get used to it.
> 
> Seriously, WTF do you care?  If your kid's happy at a club and you're ok paying the fee, that should be it.  If your kid's not happy at the club and/or your not happy paying the fee, leave.


Maybe you are right, but these are non profits.  Since it shouldn't matter, maybe the clubs can list the salaries paid on their websites?  Then, a little later, they can post the truth about scholarships.

Since it doesn't matter I'm sure it won't matter to the parents that are making tough financial choices based on the b.s. that these guys push.


----------



## Sped (Dec 21, 2016)

non-profit doesn't mean that the people who run them can't make money.  They're not doing this out of the goodness of their hearts.  It's a business, a job and a living for all of them.  In truth, I feel sorry for club coaches who have to carry a bunch of teams, do privates and often work other jobs just to make ends meet.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 21, 2016)

Which club(s) pay $200K for a DOC? Is that public anywhere?


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Dec 21, 2016)

xav10 said:


> Which club(s) pay $200K for a DOC? Is that public anywhere?


Read the post in where's the money go


----------



## Round (Dec 21, 2016)

Sped said:


> non-profit doesn't mean that the people who run them can't make money.  They're not doing this out of the goodness of their hearts.  It's a business, a job and a living for all of them.  In truth, I feel sorry for club coaches who have to carry a bunch of teams, do privates and often work other jobs just to make ends meet.


The abuse of non-profit status has increased over the past decade or so, not just by these people.  Don't call it capitalism because it isn't.  They gain through manipulation of the laws, poor governance and lack of oversight.   Funny about the goodness of their heart, that's exactly what this is supposed to be.  They do have mission statements.  I have never seen one that indicates that their purpose is help a 50 year old Englishman bed young moms and rent a Newport Beach Condo.


----------



## Sped (Dec 21, 2016)

Round said:


> The abuse of non-profit status has increased over the past decade or so, not just by these people.  Don't call it capitalism because it isn't.  They gain through manipulation of the laws, poor governance and lack of oversight.   Funny about the goodness of their heart, that's exactly what this is supposed to be.  They do have mission statements.  I have never seen one that indicates that their purpose is help a 50 year old Englishman bed young moms and rent a Newport Beach Condo.


Do you expect a DOC for a club in Newport Beach to live in a condo in Orange?  And what he does with the moms of the club is between him and the moms.

While we're on it - give me a current example of a DOC getting paid well above market though manipulation of laws, poor governance and lack of oversight.


----------



## Panenka (Dec 21, 2016)

Round said:


> Maybe you are right, but these are non profits.  Since it shouldn't matter, maybe the clubs can list the salaries paid on their websites?  Then, a little later, they can post the truth about scholarships.
> Do you like people, co-workers or employees know how much you make $$$?
> 
> Since it doesn't matter I'm sure it won't matter to the parents that are making tough financial choices based on the b.s. that these guys push.


----------



## Panenka (Dec 21, 2016)

Sped said:


> non-profit doesn't mean that the people who run them can't make money.  They're not doing this out of the goodness of their hearts.  It's a business, a job and a living for all of them.  In truth, I feel sorry for club coaches who have to carry a bunch of teams, do privates and often work other jobs just to make ends meet.


Just depends on how much $$$$ is to make ends meet.
You want to make more money than work more than what you get paid for ....


----------



## therealVIN (Dec 22, 2016)

xav10 said:


> Which club(s) pay $200K for a DOC? Is that public anywhere?


*http://foundationcenter.org/find-funding/990-finder*

Part VII, section B must be filled out by each club who pays their directors over $100k if the're an independent contractor (non w-2).  As you will find out, many do NOT report this.  Part VII, section A must be filled out by each person who is paid a non-independent contractor.

You have to know the club's official corporate name to find it on this public site.  Most clubs are easy but some use their dba as the name we know and compete against it so you'll need to either ask their Board for the official corporate name or search on California Corporation search but then again, you need to have some clue as to what their corporate name.


----------



## therealVIN (Dec 22, 2016)

therealVIN said:


> *http://foundationcenter.org/find-funding/990-finder*
> 
> Part VII, section B must be filled out by each club who pays their directors over $100k if the're an independent contractor (non w-2).  As you will find out, many do NOT report this.  Part VII, section A must be filled out by each person who is paid a non-independent contractor.
> 
> You have to know the club's official corporate name to find it on this public site.  Most clubs are easy but some use their dba as the name we know and compete against it so you'll need to either ask their Board for the official corporate name or search on California Corporation search but then again, you need to have some clue as to what their corporate name.


Part IX, item 24 is another part but I'm trying to get clarification.

Every single 501c3 club must disclose how much they pay their Directors if a paying member makes a request to the club officials.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 22, 2016)

therealVIN said:


> Part IX, item 24 is another part but I'm trying to get clarification.
> 
> Every single 501c3 club must disclose how much they pay their Directors if a paying member makes a request to the club officials.


Some 'directors' of big clubs no longer hold a 'Director' position and actually coach teams to hide this information although they actually run the show . It is noticeable when they are coaching along with another coach (the real coach). At that point they get a salary for 'coaching' probably 20+x what the other coach is getting paid.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 22, 2016)

Not necessarily the DOC that is making the big $.    The owner or principal officer has a financial stake

Take a look at some of the afflicated clubs: #262317565 for  South Bay Force Fc Inc dba as WWWLAGALAXYSOUTHBAY COM

http://990s.foundationcenter.org/990_pdf_archive/262/262317565/262317565_201504_990.pdf?_ga=1.67709137.1561898586.1482391207

Most club members most likely have no idea who the principal officer is or why  a "‎Private Wealth Manager" is managing is making $ off them or why they have *$750k-1M *dollars in cash as an asset considering all things. 

Youth soccer has become a business for people to make $,  there is all kinds of ways to  sneak around,  manipulate, sell to other officers,  and try to hind and conceal what is really going on.


----------



## therealVIN (Dec 22, 2016)

therealVIN said:


> *http://foundationcenter.org/find-funding/990-finder*
> 
> Part VII, section B must be filled out by each club who pays their directors over $100k if the're an independent contractor (non w-2).  As you will find out, many do NOT report this.  Part VII, section A must be filled out by each person who is paid a non-independent contractor.
> 
> You have to know the club's official corporate name to find it on this public site.  Most clubs are easy but some use their dba as the name we know and compete against it so you'll need to either ask their Board for the official corporate name or search on California Corporation search but then again, you need to have some clue as to what their corporate name.


And VII, section A can be w-2 but I couldn't edit my initial post cause of a 5 minute rule on forum?


----------



## therealVIN (Dec 22, 2016)

lafalafa said:


> Not necessarily the DOC that is making the big $.    The owner or principal officer has a financial stake
> 
> Take a look at some of the afflicated clubs: #262317565 for  South Bay Force Fc Inc dba as WWWLAGALAXYSOUTHBAY COM
> 
> ...


I don't know of any club that has a "principal officer/owner" and Cal South wouldn't allow them to play in a gaming league if this was case?  This is my understanding.


----------



## Panenka (Dec 22, 2016)

Who cares how much they get... they gotta earn it though. 
You parents are actually the ones who set the price .. by either joining or not joining a club. Supply and demand!!!!


----------



## JackZ (Dec 22, 2016)

Panenka said:


> Who cares how much they get... they gotta earn it though.
> You parents are actually the ones who set the price .. by either joining or not joining a club. Supply and demand!!!!


Guilty as charged.


----------



## Chicharito (Dec 22, 2016)

With all that money, more of these clubs should consider funding the top team in a couple age groups.  It might be a really big incentive for players to stick around longer.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 23, 2016)

xav10 said:


> Which club(s) pay $200K for a DOC? Is that public anywhere?


Are they hiring?


----------



## MWN (Dec 24, 2016)

Chicharito said:


> With all that money, more of these clubs should consider funding the top team in a couple age groups.  It might be a really big incentive for players to stick around longer.


This is actually how it works for the larger clubs.  The Academy, Premiere, Flight 1, etc. are supported by the lower levels with almost all clubs that have the resources.


----------

